# [SOLVED] L.A. Noire Cant Install rockstar games social club,..



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

I bought LANoire the russian version which was about 20$ cheeper in my contry,
it worked I played it myself! But then I uninstalled it with the social club..
Now about 2 days ago I wanted to try it again, I installed it, runed it, but it brought up an error this time which sayd that the game couldt start cuse it could not find socialclub.dll, the first thing that came across my mind was reinstalling RGSC, another wierd thing was that after this the secound time I installed LAN on my pc there was no sign of RGSC map in the ''C:/Program Files (x86)/L.A. Noire'' (the games directory), so I went and tryed to reinstall SC and when I runed the setup it bought up an error ''A newer version 1.0.6.1 installed for Rockstar Games Social Club. Exiting installation.'' The wierd part is that im 100% posetive that I hawe no RGSC installed on my pc cuse I uninstalled it form
''Programs and Features'' the last time, and I chacked it after the error and as I sayd there is no sign of RGSC On the ''Programs and Features''.. Please help me


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: L.A. Noire Cant Install rockstar games social club,..*

Download Revo uninstaller from my sig:
open it and choose L.A. NOIRE from the list, right click and uninstall it
remove all its remains when prompted
restart your PC, install L.A. NOIRE again
it should install Social Club while the game is installing


----------



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: L.A. Noire Cant Install rockstar games social club,..*

Didnt work still the same thing..


----------



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: L.A. Noire Cant Install rockstar games social club,..*

Another thing is that this time the error doesent show.. this time I just run the game and nothing happens, atleast for about 15minutes straight..


----------



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: L.A. Noire Cant Install rockstar games social club,..*



riddler27 said:


> Another thing is that this time the error doesent show.. this time I just run the game and nothing happens, atleast for about 15minutes straight..


I fixed this one but the old problem still remains..


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: L.A. Noire Cant Install rockstar games social club,..*

did you see if you can find Social Club in the Revo uninstaller List?
if you find it uninstall it with all its remains as well


----------



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: L.A. Noire Cant Install rockstar games social club,..*

No I didnt..


----------



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: L.A. Noire Cant Install rockstar games social club,..*

I uninstalled it from Programs and Features at the begining, I beleave that is what caused the problem..


----------



## riddler27 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: L.A. Noire Cant Install rockstar games social club,..*

So there is no way for me to get la noire working??


----------



## Abhijeet994 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: L.A. Noire Cant Install rockstar games social club,..*

Same problem.... if u know anythin abt this ********.... plz tell me.......
thanks


----------

